# Pregnant While Dating During Seperation, Now Reconciled



## Texas78731 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a tough situation I'm hoping for advice on, especially from anyone who has been through something similar!

My husband and I separated earlier this year, and were apart for almost 6 months. He was dealing with some issues that had crept up from his childhood; they bled into our marriage and we split because of them. He filed for divorce so I believed the marriage was over. During the separation [after the divorce filing] I became pregnant by a man I was casually seeing, and I decided to keep the baby - even though the man wanted no involvement with the pregnancy. Right around the same time my husband realized [after months of therapy] he had made a mistake and wanted to give it another shot. He was aware that I was pregnant at this time.

We've been back together about two months now and we love being back in each other's lives. But... the baby is coming in two months and my husband is realizing he is having a hard time dealing with the idea of raising another man's child. Now that I'm starting to show I think it's starting to become more real for him. He's still in therapy [alone and we go together] but we agree he needs to take an honest look at things and figure out whether we can make this work... or not. He is worried he'll resent the child it's whole life and knows that is unfair.

Has anyone been through anything like this? I think it would help the mister greatly to get advice from anyone who has been through a situation even remotely similar. We appreciate any input, good or bad!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, is your husband posting here too, or is this an incredible coincidence?


----------



## Texas78731 (Oct 14, 2013)

larry.gray - Not that I'm aware of, but it's possible! We are both working and researching and reading like crazy to try and find a solution to this seemingly unsolvable problem.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/129946-wife-pregnant.html


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

You could tell him that Genghis Khan raised another man's child. No one manlier than Genghis Khan.


----------

